# Copperhead Bolt Action Pens



## arkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Gold Bolt Action Pens with hand turned and polished copperhead snakeskin cast in resin. I finally found a couple of these blanks after a lengthy search. 
[attachment=31732]
[attachment=31733]
[attachment=31734]


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice Arkie!!! The copperhead goes well with the gold. I've made bolts with western diamondback and they don't last long. Hardest things is finding the blanks.... If you need a caster I have a good one ill share with you and prices are reasonable.


----------



## arkie (Sep 27, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Bean_counter said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Arkie!!! The copperhead goes well with the gold. I've made bolts with western diamondback and they don't last long. Hardest things is finding the blanks.... If you need a caster I have a good one ill share with you and prices are reasonable.
> ...



I've priced my snakeskin bolt actions at $80. I've got a couple prairie rattler too, haven't had any diamondback. Skins are the hard part, but I hve one I may need to get cast some day.

If you're in NWA, we may have bumped shoulders. I lived there 14 years, headed back in a couple more.


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 27, 2013)

Ive been pricing mine at 85 so looks like we are both in the ball park. Would you be interested in a trade for a copperhead for diamondback.? The diamondback is black with a silver/gray/white diamond.


----------



## arkie (Sep 27, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> > goslin99 said:
> ...



If I had more copperhead I'd be interested in a trade. I only have the two and it took me over a year to find them. I think one of them is already sold, just waiting to hear. I paid $25 apiece for the blanks.

I'll be visiting Siloam over Christmas. I've got a son there and a daughter in Springdale. I'd still be there but the company decided to close my plant and offered me a transfer.


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 27, 2013)

Dave I'll send you a pm


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice! I've wanted to try those since they've come out. You did them proud.


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 28, 2013)

I would like to get 6 Diamondback blanks: 4 for the 30 Cal and 2 for the Magnum Bolt Actions.
Anyone know of a good source?

Les


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice pens!!

I guess I need to up my prices on my blanks if you guys are paying $25 each!! I sell Sierra and Bolt Action blanks in WDB for $15. I guess the Copperhead is more difficult to find. I cant even find the skins to cast for myself.

I have a few standing orders I need to get cast. If I ever find time, Ill make some extras and post them up for trade or sell!


----------



## arkie (Sep 28, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Very nice pens!!
> 
> I guess I need to up my prices on my blanks if you guys are paying $25 each!! I sell Sierra and Bolt Action blanks in WDB for $15. I guess the Copperhead is more difficult to find. I cant even find the skins to cast for myself.
> 
> I have a few standing orders I need to get cast. If I ever find time, Ill make some extras and post them up for trade or sell!



I bought some prairie rattler last year for $10, but that source has since dried up. Passed on some other prairie rattler blanks priced at $40 and some diamondback at $20, but they got snapped up quick anyway. Yes, copperhead was hard to find, been looking over a year for it. Definitely interested in buying or trading for some bolt action blanks once you figure out what you'll have and price.


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 28, 2013)

I have a source for about 18 a pop. If interested you can pm me as I don't want to give the email ver the forum


----------



## robert421960 (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice pens
I attempted to make a copperhead blank but failed miserably
I still have some skin and plan to try again


----------



## JustinH (Sep 30, 2013)

Those are some beautiful pens, very nice!


----------

